# Rinnai tankless



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Did this today. Got held up by the gas guy this morning as he was there to replace the meter. Have to go back tomorrow to run the gas:










I like the valve kit the boss bought but the S/R are so close together that it's awkward to operate the hot side valves. I tried turning them various ways but decided to go with Plan A anyway:










Here's the vent terminal:










Here's the 9 yr old biotch we're replacing:










Place was cramped and really tough to put a ladder anywhere to get to the 14' ceiling above the 10' fire rated T-bar! Probably would have finished today if it wasn't for all the gymnastics involved in getting the hangers up and the water piping across the room.
CSST would be the bomb in this place but it's all gonna be BI.

I'll post updates when that's done tomorrow.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1/2" hot distribution system? Was it already 1/2" when you got there and that's what you had to work with or did you hack that up?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Protech said:


> 1/2" hot distribution system? Was it already 1/2" when you got there and that's what you had to work with or did you hack that up?


:laughing:
Oh I got rid of all that oversized 3/4" pipe and hacked a more ee-fishunt 1/2" system. :jester:

No, that's what was there. The top of the existing water heater is posted in another thread here. . . um, well it's the relief piping faux pas one. Same place.
I wanted to run 3/4" hot across the room to tie in to the "arrangement" that they already have going on there but it wasn't in the budget.
Best i could do is stub a 3/4" down and use a reducing coupling so that the next jackleg can run 3/4" without melting my valves. Prolly will anyway. :whistling2:

_Edit: actually the last pic is the tank. It's 1/2" all over the place in there. (Relief piping, too.)_


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

*UPDATE: Job finished*

Finished this bad boy today. Went pretty good considering the space there was to work in.

The gas tie-in looked like it'd be a bit of an issue but it wasn't too bad after all.
Before: 









and after it was tied in:









Boiler room. My Rinnai on the left and the old WH on the right:









This is the unit making HW:









All in all it went pretty good. 9.5hrs logged and most of it was spent trying to climb like a monkey around that place.
R75LSi serving 3 washrooms, janitors sink and lunch room. All fixtures are gathered around the boiler room fairly close by so I think it should work well.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Nice job! Love the copper pipe on the prv down pipe. I see so many not installed when servicing them.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice clean work there :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's a good looking install....:thumbsup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good mike.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome looking solder joints


----------

